# Ginger Muffins



## rallyefan2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a decent recipe for these, is anyone interested?


----------



## auzzi (Mar 19, 2006)

GINGER MUFFINS
4 c. all-purpose flour
2 tsp. soda
1 tsp. salt
2 1/2 tsp. ginger
2 tsp. ground allspice
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1 1/4 c. shortening
1 c. sugar
4 eggs
1 c. molasses, treacle, or golden syrup
1 c. buttermilk
3/4 c. finely chopped nuts (opt.) OR
1/2 c. candied or crystalized Ginger, finely chopped (opt.) OR
2" peeled fresh ginger, grated
Heat oven to 350 degrees. Line muffin pans with paper baking cups or grease 36 muffin cups. In medium bowl combine flour, soda, salt, ginger, cinnamon and allspice. Mix well. 
In large bowl, cream shortening and sugar; beat until fluffy. Add eggs, molasses or treacle or golden syrup and then buttermilk. Blend well. Stir in dry ingredients just until moistened. Stir in nuts, candied ginger or grated fresh ginger. Spoon batter into prepared muffin cups, filling 2/3 full. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Immediately remove from pans. 
Notes:
* Treacle/Molasses: stronger depth of floavour
* Golden Syrup: lighter depth of flavour
* Nut option: ginger flavour is entirely from the powdered ginger
* Candied Ginger: increases the ginger taste but also add sweetness
* Fresh Ginger: packs-a-punch


----------



## rallyefan2006 (Mar 20, 2006)

cool, ill post mine when i can find it :S


----------

